# African Grey



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have always wanted one of these and im now actively on the lookout. Been a bird owner many times previously, and have plenty of exp with these type through a family friend. 

My partner only wants me to spend £200 (ish). Am I fighting a losing battle?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes you are


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What about a rescue bird? Have a look at Birdline Parrot Rescue

They have a section listing birds that need rehoming & (lately) they have had several African Greys. The people I have spoken to who run Birdline have been fantastic, very helpful so you could always ring for a chat about selecting the right bird for you


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

£200 is ambitious I am aware of that. How much more should I expect to pay as a next best? I have the set up etc all ready to go. 

Personally I dont think there is much wrong with attempting to spend less money than I have to in this day and age. Before people judge.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> £200 is ambitious I am aware of that. How much more should I expect to pay as a next best? I have the set up etc all ready to go.
> 
> Personally I dont think there is much wrong with attempting to spend less money than I have to in this day and age. Before people judge.


you might be lucky if one is looking to be rehomed. I've just given mine away including its cage ( that cost £300). the home was more important to me!


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats it. With a lot of people they may want to check out my place first which I have no problems with. The cage I have is massive, and beautiful. We have a lot of time to give him/her, and will have pride of place in the living room with us.

I am also half considering Amazons too. I think it is just going to be pot luck in finding them. Unlike yourself, people seem to just want to squeeze as much money out of the sale as they can. 

Can anyone point me in any directions to purchase?


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Given the cost, and with amazons being similar priced, which would be the next best. We are only looking for friendly & good talker. We have a lovely cage ready and waiting.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i rehomed mine reluctantly , i was on my own and it hated me. i was told it was a male when in fact it was female
since going to a new homw its laid eggs!
have you looked on the parrot forum?


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

dexter said:


> i rehomed mine reluctantly , i was on my own and it hated me. i was told it was a male when in fact it was female
> since going to a new homw its laid eggs!
> have you looked on the parrot forum?


It hated you??? Thats harsh given how much they cost 

Which forum is it?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Take a moment to think about a rescue , if you have the time and are willing to put in the effort it can be so worthwhile..Plus you know your money is going to a good place and not to line the pocket of a bad owner or BYB..

We paid virtually nothing for Basil but then he wasnt much to look at half bald and so anti social ...
Now days just 10 months later and we couldnt imagine life without him...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> It hated you??? Thats harsh given how much they cost
> 
> Which forum is it?


it didn't cost me anything

just google parrot forum


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

dexter said:


> it didn't cost me anything
> 
> just google parrot forum


You got it free ha.

Im open as to type at moment, looking at either amazon, african grey, macaw or the ringneck. Bloody difficult.

Please help me


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> You got it free ha.
> 
> Im open as to type at moment, looking at either amazon, african grey, macaw or the ringneck. Bloody difficult.
> 
> Please help me


Parrot Forum - Parrot Owners Message Board on The Parrot Forum


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking on there, I cant see any advertised?


----------

